# decided on on lizard. No clue what one yet.



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I was gonna use a spare 10gal for something, but decided to do a planted tank with the 10gal. So im planning on building a 48x18x20 reptarium for a lizard(s). I just want to know it its koser to use home made reptariums and if not, any particular species that wont go well in one? Was gonna do a plywood tank with 1/4" lexan front and pvc coated mesh for the top. Right now im kinda leaning towards a paid of bearded dragon females. Im also looking as african fat tails, cested geckos. Open to some suggestions. Im looking for something that will live comfortably in this enclosure, pref a desert dweller.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

beardies are cool, I love mine


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I love my beardie. He's fantastic.

As for cresties - these are not desert dwellers. And. That enclosure is HUGE for this type of herp. Unless you're looking at keeping an entire colony. And then you want to make sure you have only one male to several females.

In terms of the enclosure - I would recommend outting the ventilation on the side and using strong metal chicken wire on a non-rusting equivalent for the ventilation holes. THis way you could build your lighting and heat right into the top of the tank. Pretty nifty. Search Google - I'm sure you'll find some plans and material lists. (I always find it easier when I have a guide to go by!)

As for other animals... In addition to bearded dragons you can also look at frilled dragons or Australian water dragons (I'd stay away from the Chinese - too fragile in the long run). You could also look into some monitor species - but I'm clueless about these so you'd have to ask someone else or do a Google search.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I don't see wired sides being a very good idea for a desert dweller. You need to keep heat in, not let it escape out.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

since you said planted ill say DAY GECKOS


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

dracofish said:


> I don't see wired sides being a very good idea for a desert dweller. You need to keep heat in, not let it escape out.


Sides will be plywood...

Only wire i will use is small openings in the top of the enclosure. Planing on using pvc coated mesh, figured that was better for the reps.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

In a habitat that size for Beardies you could do a single male or a couple females.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

dracofish said:


> I don't see wired sides being a very good idea for a desert dweller. You need to keep heat in, not let it escape out.


I said put the vents on the side. Not make the entire sides out of mesh.

And it is better imo then having the entire top made of mesh, which is what I thought was meant from the original post.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Deciding on a lizard species is always tough! First you need to know what you are wanting, as the size of the enclosure needs to be oriented around the species you choose....and there are many factors to consider when choosing....size, longevity, special needs such as UV or extreme temperatures, humidity or lack of it, etc...then there are factors such as, which species do you like!

Making a home-made enclosure is fantastic. You have the ability to create a custom enclosure, tailored to your asthetic needs and the needs of the saurians, I would strongly suggest some ventilation from the sides as well as the top.

If you are wanting desert species, then look toward your already thought about bearded dragons, or look to US species like collard lizards, or leopard lizards...or if you prefer vegetarians.....Uromastyx, or again from the US chuckwallas....The size you are planning would house any of those species nicely. Remember to research UV lightrequirements!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

if you want desert dwellers get ackies(varanus acanthurus, dwarf monitors whatever u wwant 2 call them) theres 2 kinds yellow and red(i think yellow is smaller but then again they are both small)

"As for the differences between the Red and Yellow Ackies (aside from the price), there are only a few. While both animals grow to the 2-3 foot range, and there is variance between both reds and yellows, generally the reds are a bit larger than the yellows. Both our red and yellow breeder animals hover around the 2 ft mark, but I have heard reports of animals of up to 3 ft, and we have personally hatched animals (Yellows) that seem to stay in the 14 inch range as adults"

- some breeder that i googled

they are social and are good pets and can be kept as a group one thing there is a downside dont know if your willing to shell out $$$$ on some

















RED ACKIE


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

yeah it all depends on how big the cage will be, the lighting u will be able to afford (heat lamps, uvb,) dimensions of cage (different lizards like low flat ones, some like taller ones) and depending on the size that you would be able to take care of and how many years you will be able to accomodate it


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Ackie Monitors. They don't have to be kept in groups. They also won't like living on sand very much because most monitors like to dig and burrow. Monitors also need high humidity.

I'd personally go with a Uromastyx or Bearded Dragon


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Wisdom16 said:


> Ackie Monitors. They don't have to be kept in groups. They also won't like living on sand very much because most monitors like to dig and burrow. Monitors also need high humidity.
> 
> I'd personally go with a Uromastyx or Bearded Dragon


i didnt say the have to be kept in groups i said they could be and they(ackies) live in the desert i dont think that theres high humidity there


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

uromatyx are really cxool, although they may get huge, i have no clue about tehir max size im jsut throwin an idea out there


----------

